# Commodities Data



## Phoenix (28 March 2006)

Does anyone here know where i can get some free historical data i.e metals and oil......... I just want this data as inputs into Neural Networks. Thanks.


----------



## bvbfan (28 March 2006)

Free 3 years of data from www.eoddata.com, only copper and oil + base metals 
But heaps of other things if you want to pay for more data


----------

